# douglas creek?



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Pretty sure done by Anderson bros


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

yea its been done. AW Listing here


----------



## russelthelovemuscle (May 23, 2011)

sweet thanks just wondering cuz i know its been done from rob roy to bobbie thompson just didn't know if anyone had gone all the way to the platte only about 3 strainers but not nearly as mank as the upper stretch


----------



## kayapelli (Aug 18, 2005)

*My notes from 1991. I probably rated it harder back then*

On May 26, 1991, Don Clark, Alan Wittern, and I did a
descent of Douglas Creek from Pelton Creek Campground to the
mouth at the North Platte River. *Memorial Day weekend is a
perfect rime to run the creek because the runoff is at or near
maximum. *The put-in is in a lush boggy meadow, filled with
beavers and surrounded by a dense forest. *The first 6 miles are
mostly class II with a fast continuous drop of about 60 FPM. *The
steady current of the creek is broken several times by large
beaver dams that require picking a slot and paddling over the
edge (low-head beaver dams). *We encountered several trees that
had fallen partway across the river, but none that required
portaging. *The south side of the creek is a steep forested
slope, rising almost 1000' up to the top of the Platte Ridge. *A
pack trail follows the North side of the creek from *the put-in
down to Devil's Gate. *Below here a fishing trail follows the
North side of the creek down to the confluence with the North
Platte.

Six miles down, the canyon walls pinch together for the first
time and an S-bend rapid into a pool marks Devil's Gate. *This
rapid is particularly notable because it is the only pool-drop
rapid of the entire run and it marks the start of the five mile
long rapid, Devils Gate Rapid. *This may be called Devil's Gate,
but what follows are miles of paddling heaven. *The first 1.5
miles of the rapid is class IV (maybe IV+). *Any particular piece
of this first 1.5 miles would probably rate a class IV, but due
to the continuous nature of the drop, I would consider it class
IV+. *The river roars downstream at a rate of 125 FPM, sometimes
a bit steeper, and some places a bit less steep, but the numerous
rocks in the channel never slow it down and rarely create any
sizable eddies.
**Allen summed it up aptly saying "lots of exploding irregulars",
which were constantly filling up his open boat.
** About a mile into this rapid, I started giggling because after
every bend we went around, our eyes were greeted with frothing
white. *The quality of the whitewater was much better than I had
expected. *The last 3 1/2 miles are mostly class III, freight
training to the confluence.


----------



## russelthelovemuscle (May 23, 2011)

Thats a great explanation of that run i must admit. Now i cant wait to get on it again at a higher level there is another class 3 rapid in between bobbie thompson and pelton creek campground but that adds another 2 or 3 miles of flat water and the only wood on it right now rest of the float was a great experience!


----------

